# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Человек – млекопитающее с добавками и не больше.

## Amonimus

> *mr. Feeman:* жрать, срать, ржать!


 Что нужно человеку для существования?
Слава? Богатство? Семья?
не людям нужно Чтото, а его организмам
Первый случай дает людям удовольствие, вызываемым гормоном радости от уровня влияния, зная что имея людей, скучно не будет.
Второй доставляет спокойствее, бывая уверенным что любую помощь можно купить
Третье, банальный инстинкт семьи, рожденным у всех организмов: родиться, наплодить и помереть. Инстинкт родителя требует благо получия и их самих, и их потомства. холостякам и бабникам трудно без втрого пункта, проституция дает не удовольтвие, а чуство выполнения судьбы, хотя зная что это не так. Не имея второго выходит что мы рождаемся впустую.
Сообщество - способ одного упростить себе жизнь помощью и поглощением гормона общения.
боль - инстинкт, его может подавить только адреналин, но даже не эффективно.
ХВАТИТ ЖИТЬ ИНСТИНКТАМИ И ГОРОНАМИ, если человек не сможет жить только по свей воле, он останется обезьяной, не представляющих себе плохих вариантов.
Чтото сделать тяжело, без специальных таблеток или Осложнений нам так и придется жить по расписанию.

Все кто хоть на пять минут зашел на этот форум, уже проявляет отречение от Системы. Вами можно гордиться.

----------


## faron

Частично согласен. Но станешь ты необезьяной и что тогда?
Кто наиболее благоразумен? Тот кто не ведает и живет по природным установкам, радуясь жизни и не забивая голову или тот кто хочет отречься от природы, стать сверхчеловеком, находящийся постоянно в психологически подавленном состоянии? А как иначе, когда все чаяния и надежды разбиваются о действительность. Человеческие поколения сменяют друг друга, и исход каждого всегда один и тот же. 
Думается мне, что родись все те, кто задумывается над подобными вопросами через тысячу лет, быть может они и оправдали бы свои надежды, в случае если наука позволит радикально изменить человеческую жизнь. А сейчас либо быть унылой какашкой либо радоваться тому, что живешь. Еще вариант - решение, которому посвящен форум.

----------


## Amonimus

люди долны либо сЭВОЛЮЦИОНИРОВАТЬ либо лешится на первенство и уступить мутирующим собакам или суперптичьему гриппу.
Медецина сегодня не может даже вылечить простуду потомучто в это никто не вкладывает налички.
Почему опыты на людях запрещены? Невозможно подбирать вакцины по свиньям.

----------


## Amonimus

_Сахар, вода, воздух, мясо, эро, кофе, чат, гигиена, сон – это не простые нормы, это наркотики для организма. Если бы мы не употребляли их сначала, они бы на не понадобились._

----------


## Статист

Теме не хватает только Аве Сатанас)
 Что значит "эволюционировать"? Бегать быстрее, ,быть сильнее? Суперспособности? IQ 150? Может быть - бессмертие?

----------


## Amonimus

Да, все кроме последнего слова
Я имел ввиду не чуствовать ни страха ни боли ни отчаяния.
А первая строка бессмысленна вообще

----------


## faron

> люди долны либо сЭВОЛЮЦИОНИРОВАТЬ либо лешится на первенство и уступить мутирующим собакам или суперптичьему гриппу.


 Прямо-таки должны? А кому должны и сколько? О чем ты говоришь, А/v\онимус? Процесс эволюции ни на секунду не останавливался.  Всему свое время, и через какие-то 100 000 лет человек превратится в то, что описал Статист.




> Сахар, вода, воздух, мясо, эро, кофе, чат, гигиена, сон – это не простые нормы, это наркотики для организма. Если бы мы не употребляли их сначала, они бы на не понадобились.


 А в чём проблема? Если бы не употребляли их, употребляли бы другое, к чему ты так же придрался бы.




> Я имел ввиду не чуствовать ни страха ни боли ни отчаяния.


 Как думаешь, почему я не согласен?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Милейший топик. Голосую за эволюцию. Надеюсь, не все понимают это слово буквально. Эволюция форм скучна.

----------


## fanter

Эволюция - мейнстрим. Даешь деградацию.

----------


## Amonimus

Естественный отбор должен работать снова!
Зачем жить с бомжами, больными и идиотами, которые ничего не дадут полезного?. Их надо отсеять и среднее благосостояние мира повысится.

----------


## Amonimus

_Нервы можно котролировать: кофе заменять снотворными и наоборот; антидеприсант и адреналин; жароповышающее и уменьшающее. Просто печень нам мешает. А таблетки для печени? Мешают почки. Если принять все лекарства разм, кошелёк потеряешь. Почему бы не сделать разовую операцию по органам, чтобы перестали скандалить?_

----------


## Amonimus

_животные размножаются чтобы род не оборвался, и передают потомству защитные функции
люди размножаются для развлечения, и у них рождаются ещё более больные дети
в мире ежеминутно рождаются десятки, а умирают тысячи.
А теперь высчитайте, сколько в мире насекомых было и сечас_

----------


## Статист

Скажите а смысл эволюционирования? Что значит "быть полезным"?
______________________________________
 Скажите, а полезен ли ЧЕЛОВЕК для природы? Собственно, ЧТО мы дали для неё? Ничего. Абсолютно. С её точки зрения(не её а с точки зрения человека, смотрящего на нас с точки зрения природы) - нас бы давно на гумус. Всё что делают люди - направлено на пользу им самим.  Поэтому определять пользу чего-то для чего-то нужно очень узко.

----------


## Amonimus

> Скажите а смысл эволюционирования? Что значит "быть полезным"?
> ______________________________________
>  Скажите, а полезен ли ЧЕЛОВЕК для природы? Собственно, ЧТО мы дали для неё? Ничего. Абсолютно. С её точки зрения(не её а с точки зрения человека, смотрящего на нас с точки зрения природы) - нас бы давно на гумус. Всё что делают люди - направлено на пользу им самим.  Поэтому определять пользу чего-то для чего-то нужно очень узко.


 скажу третьим лицам
Людей уже можно втаптывать в землю, через века или раньше, начнётся средневековый коллапс: человека если чихнул уже припишут в покойники
Какой человек должен быть? Умный, сильный, здоровый и красивый конечно. А вы много таких знаете?
Эволюция не то, что можно складывать в ящик. Не сможешь развится, уходи в Ничто. Нехочешь выздоравливать болей.
курение, спирт и жирная пища не только заставит вас помереть от обычной простуды, но и заставит понижатся ещё.
Здоровые люди - не партия зелёных, и точно не зомби благополучия. Если человек не сможет улучшится - он паразит у тех кто смогли. Здоровым следует образовывать мега науко-грады и тестировать на больных.

Вы и правду хотите жить с соседом подхвотившем грипп или районе заполненым бомжами или в школе где вас оцениваю средне?

----------


## Статист

А если вы сами станете больным,бомжем, или идиотом - вас тоже на мыло?

----------


## faron

Хочу заметить Статисту, что человек-неотъемлемая часть природы, как бы плохо, по мнению Статиста, он (человек) не относился к природе. Человек произошел не по чьему-то желанию, независимо от природы. И все что делается, делается так, как это предопределено природой. Природой человека.  А что есть плохое, что делает человек? "Загрязняет окр. среду, убивает животных и прочее и прочее..."- скажите вы. Глупости "зеленых" фанатиков. Бесспорно, та обстановка, которая была в 80,90-х 20-го века нечего хорошего не сулила окружающей среде, когда увеличивались озоновые дыры, загрязнялись водоемы и реки. Последнее продолжается и сейчас, но все же общество вносит вклад в дело защиты и рационального природопользования.

Может слишком резкое высказывание, касательно "глупости фанатиков", возможно с их подачи и задумались об экологии, но все же, когда слышу подобные высказывания, кои Статист изрек, хочется выговориться.

----------


## faron

> Вы и правду хотите жить с соседом подхвотившем грипп или районе заполненым бомжами или в школе где вас оцениваю средне?


 А тебя я вообще не понимаю, ты типа мизантроп что ли?

----------


## Amonimus

> А тебя я вообще не понимаю, ты типа мизантроп что ли?


 К ЭТОМУ обществу да, если хочешь понять что именно я имею ввиду, скажем составления рейтинга каждого человека по здоровью, умению и ползности...И истребление всей нижней половины. Оставить самых лучших.

А что вы лично можете, живёте ради других безвозмездно. Такая ситуация имеет вероятность быть. представь людей отсортируют и вас бросят в грязи. Вы хотя бы огонь из мусора получить сможете? Второй уровень, сделайте из подручных средств транспорт.

Вот сейчас попробуйте что-либо сделать. Два магнита, шестерёна пару проводов и точка, вот вам летающая платформа.

----------


## Amonimus

> А если вы сами станете больным,бомжем, или идиотом - вас тоже на мыло?


 А я на этом сайте просто так зарегался? Я поэтому не хочу пребывать в этом мире и ищу другой.

----------


## Amonimus

_Что вы выберете, прожить или отдать жизнь за кого-то? При втором вы не только ничего не получаете, но и оказываетесь впоследствие бесполезным._

----------


## sapienti_sat

Мы бессильны в своих попытках что бы то ни было изменить.

В твоем "идеальном человеке" есть одно но:без чувств и инстинктов сушествовать оно не сможет. Отсутствие чувств - откат назад,, без инстинктов погибнет, причем не потому, что перестанет размножаться; страх - сюда же.
Это концепция идеального умирания, но не сверхчеловека.

----------


## Amonimus

А вот и проблем, не то чтоб без инстинктов, а чтоб прекратил заниматся всякой хренью и пошёл отжиматся, а потом в институт с максимальным баллом.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> _Что вы выберете, прожить или отдать жизнь за кого-то? При втором вы не только ничего не получаете, но и оказываетесь впоследствие бесполезным._


 мир, к счастью, не такой биполярный, и нас не ставят каждый раз перед  таким выбором.

----------


## railton

Я знаю, что я млекопитающее, животное - проще говоря, биопсихосоциальная совокупность органов, систем, инстинктов и привычек... мало чем отличаюсь от обезьяны и меня это устраивает. Таким создала меня матушка природа. Зачем стремится "эволюционировать", стремится к сверхчеловеку, какие-то неведомые фантастические способности приобретать, непонятно еще, пойду ли они на благо или во вред. Не проще и мудрее развивать то, что уже имеешь?
Фридриха Ницше почитай кстати на эту тему ))

----------


## Amonimus

Я просто хочу _Не проще и мудрее развивать то, что уже имеешь?_ Искуственным путём и увеличить логические, творческие и физические способности всякого хирургическим вмешательством. Так как это не очень то возможно, я придерживаюсь признака "все - плохие один я умный, мне пора свалить" чтобы не стать обьектом насмешок или внимания всяких больниц.

----------


## Amonimus

А это место как раз для чего?
Ну что мешает в постройке летающих автомобилей? построил магнитную дорожку и к капоту магнит.
А киборгов? Механический поршень на батарейках и пульс будет всегда ровный.
Денег нету, железа нету, и я не собираюсь такие вещи раздавать как игрушки.

----------


## Gerateur

Amonimus, бросал бы дрочить, такие мысли в голову не лезли бы, если все с iq 170 были резко через 10 лет, ты бы с голоду помер. Я тоже недолюбливаю "их", но они молоко на рынке без ГМО и прочей дряни продают, так что см. пункт 1.

----------


## Amonimus

> Amonimus, бросал бы дрочить, такие мысли в голову не лезли бы, если все с iq 170 были резко через 10 лет, ты бы с голоду помер. Я тоже недолюбливаю "их", но они молоко на рынке без ГМО и прочей дряни продают, так что см. пункт 1.


 О.о??
[цензура]
nocomment

----------


## Gerateur

Или кто тебе будет делать шестерни, проводки и магнитики, как не алкаши,бомжи тоже металл сдают. Ты пойдешь на завод? Еще скажи ты энергию из вакуума берешь. И на летомашине на темной материи по ночам гоняешь.

----------


## Gerateur

gunner20, да я знаю, что для "счастливой" жизни на планете должен жить 1 млрд человек. Но я не Гитлер, жизнями не управляю.

----------


## Kent

> Ты знаешь что без ГМО можно прокормить всего 3 миллиарда человек из 7 миллиардов.
> У нас есть 4 миллиарда добровольцев на голодную смерть? Сомневаюсь.


 Да всех можно и без ГМО прокормить, благо земли хватает. Просто вместо того, чтобы развивать сельское хозяйство, заботиться о продовольственной безопасности, человеки другими вещами занимаются.

----------


## Amonimus

> gunner20, да я знаю, что для "счастливой" жизни на планете должен жить 1 млрд человек. Но я не Гитлер, жизнями не управляю.


 Да, если сократить население на порядок, то проблема с пробками будет решена 
  \  /
  * *

----------


## Kent

> Без ГМО будет 4 миллиарда трупов. По другому никак.


 А почему не 5? И вся фауна в довесок?

----------


## Amonimus

Ну пошли всех больных перестреляем, оставим только кто продаёт и тех кто платит. Как раз проблему голода решим.

----------


## Kent

> Я разговаривал на эту тему с экспертами по земледелию. Оценивают что больше 3 миллиардов не прокормить а сейчас на земле 7 миллиардов. 4 миллиарда лишние.


 Что это были за "эксперты"?))) Откройте учебник для высшей школы по природопользованию, почитайте о рациональном природопользовании. Пахотных земель, земель, пригодных для земледелия на планете хватит всем! И не забываем про моря, реки и океаны. Вопрос в том, как смогут миллионы задействованных непосредственно на земле прокормить миллиарды менеджеров, админов, кабинетчиков? Поэтому и применяют ГМО, для того, чтобы вкладывать в с/х меньше капитала, труда, земли. Ничего личного, просто бизнес)

----------


## Amonimus

Офф-топик детекдет! или даже флуд.

----------


## Игорёк

Дело в том что никто работать не хочет, а жрать хотят все.
А волнения по поводу вопросов глобального перенаселения и мирового голода, считаю признаком маниакальной шизофрений.

----------


## Игорёк

> А по моему создание искусственного голода было бы как раз крутым средством от депрессии. Начнется борьба за выживание. Мысли людей будут заняты поиском пищи и думать о депрессии не будет времени. У каждого человека будут приключения и вообще все офигенно будет.
> Сильнейшие выживут а слабые вымрут и следующие поколения будут крутыми.


 Это называется "Жизнь". Конечно нас бы и в помине уже не было, еслиб не эволюция. А эволюция человека - самая большая ошибка допущеная природой.

----------


## Amonimus

Люди, прекращаем флуд и идите к себе в личку.

----------


## railton

Сильнейшие выживут а слабые вымрут и следующие поколения будут крутыми.[/QUOTE]
Я так же думаю. В природе слабые животные погибают всегда. Выживает сильный, ловкий, быстрый - здоровый. А в человеческом "гуманном" обществе что же происходит - инвалидов, безногих, хромых, с кучей заболеваний в искусственной среде выращивают, где им не грозит опасность. Потом они размножаются - рождаются еще более хромые, более косые, более больные потомки. В итоге скоро совсем весь вид вымрет из-за снижения генофонда. Поэтому всех инвалидов надо умерщвлять. Я сам, когда болел с воспалением мозга, хотел умереть и просил заплатить врачам сделать мне эвтаназию. Потому что либо жить на полную здоровым, либо не жить. Мое место пусто не будет, на смену придут другие. Нет, маленько погорячился, инвалидом не умерщвлять, а делать кастрацию и стерилизацию, чтобы не оставляли потомство.

----------

